# 1954 Jaguar Replica



## patrick (Jun 8, 2011)

As you know, or not know, the Rat Rod Bike Buildoff #6 is going on. And I thought I should show the bike I'm working on. I haven't made much progress, but the bikes are do in August. 
I have a '57-'58 Schwinn Jaguar and always liked the look of 3 speed ballooners. I finally found one in rough shape but the seller wanted $100 for it so I kept on looking, until I decided to build one and might as well enter a build off while I'm at it. 
I'm trying to make it look exactly like a '54 Jag so its pretty much a restoration, aside from my non-Schwinn parts and 6-speed cluster on the back. So I don't know how well it will score in the votes on a custom site. 
So I thought I should post it here because it would fit in better.
I'll post my progress but for now this is all I got... 




Here's my inspiration.



Here's a link to the build off- http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=41296


----------



## patrick (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's a sketch of what it should look like...


----------



## akikuro (Jun 8, 2011)

Patrick
Nice to find another admirer of this rare feline...it's a great bike with alot of interesting features and a great ride as well. Part of the fun (and frustation) was hunting down all the original parts for mine.  Here is a thread for your reference..good luck putting her together..

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6462-1954-Schwinn-Jaguar-Ballooner&highlight=


----------



## patrick (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow akikuro, that's my dream bike. Well at least one of 'em. Those three speed ballooners have to be the best setup for a bike...EVER.:eek:
After this build I've been tossing around the idea to make a roadmaster flying falcon. Or maybe restore one, but I think they're rarer than a Jag.


----------



## patrick (Jun 9, 2011)

*Jaguar on Ebay*

Check out this Jag on Ebay...http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-1954-Schwi...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a7996ecf
Its a little (a lot) out of my price range but I want to buy it. But where's the fun in that... right?


----------



## patrick (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's a quick mock up of the bike so far. Still have to add the seat, brake levers/cables, and headlight. I'm thinkin' green but I'm always changing my mind.



Its looking like a Jag.


----------



## patrick (Jun 23, 2011)

*'54 Jag*

I finished up "fabricating" and I can now take it apart to paint. I'm thinking about making crashrails for the seat but I can deal with that later.



When I'm done with this it should look like it just rolled out of the Schwinn factory in 1954 ( hopefully).


----------



## patrick (Jul 15, 2011)

*Paint/ Frame and Forks*

I decided on an emerald green for the color. 
Here are some pics of the frame and fork.





I still need to add the decals and clear coat before I can assemble.
But it should be done, or close, by the end of next week.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2011)

i better take my 54 jag frame out of the back yard in the grass..   :0


----------



## patrick (Jul 21, 2011)

*Decals*

I recently got the decals on and forgot to post pics. 
Here they are...







Now I'm finishing up painting the guard and light. Then I can pinstripe, clearcoat, and finally be done.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 22, 2011)

Very Nice, I got this frame that will look perfect just like that. Great job.
 MITCH


----------

